# what is your best psychedelic rock band: Spaceman 3 ,loop ,Ramleh, skullfower?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Hard one since i quite ''stonerizing'' if we could says...
_
*And this post is about the music itself hmm? not drugs, let's it be clear hmm ,*ok now i start my serieous analysis of these specie most if not all or brittish band so i guess the brittish scene at the time was booming whit sutch a bands.

A musical reporter said it has something to do whit the 60'' music revival, spirit of 69 if you will, remenber when everyone were well nope i wont talk about this.

Subject 1-* skullflower *noise -rock psychedelic providers , they have zillion albums now since they start in the early 80'' than little more obscur* Splintered *a band i would compared to darker skullflower and hint of* godflesh*.

Than to paralel this band Paul Neville of* Loop* play guitar in some early godflesh albums.Loop is a great band me favorite are A guilded Eternity, Fade out.

Than we have *Ramleh* a circular rock band of the early eighties im listening right now to Circular Time what an album , sounded rad, like a mix of *Chrome* and *Circle* two circular rock band that or noisy and motorik.

That about it for my knowledge, perhaps there are band that eluded me... but i would concluded by saying heavy prog called kraut- rock like NEU, CAN, Amon duul, influence Brittish scene or english or scottish whatever it come from Avalon?(ancient name of great Britain).

Yep these were my two cents on the subject, thanks for reading folks. :tiphat:

P.s i almost forgot Spaceman 3 had fews excellent hits has well.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

other than the Fab Four, I think Love and Grass Roots are great. One seriously underrated group is the Mamas and the Papas, the harmonies are really inventive even for psychedelic groups. I think the most overrated 60’s band was the Doors, musically and lyrically.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think the most overrated 60's band was the Doors, musically and lyrically.


Can't agree there. They had a very original sound, their music pushed boundaries, and influenced a lot of bands. Jim's voice was outstanding, Ray Manzarek was a highly talented musician.

Morisson created a ritual vibe in concert that was more of a spiritual approach than most bands take, he infused rock with mythology, psychology and spirituality. I find his lyrics often thought provoking full of colorful imagery and dream symbolism. He had a lot of diversity as a vocalist. The Doors had a huge impact on rock music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Early Pink Floyd for me.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How about Jefferson Airplane overated one hit wonder or a fabuleous band in this type of rock art form?, have a nice day, oh an yes all you guys mention is essential credential listening, i.e the doors and early pink floyd very nice stuff.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Amon Düül II. Fantastic band. Their first 5 albums ("Phallus Dei", "Yeti", "Tanz Der Lemminge", "Carnival In Babylon" and "Wolf City") are all extremely psychedelic. I can hear influences from early Pink Floyd and Jefferson Airplane but they definitely had their own sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hard to pin down an absolute favourite but Syd Barrett-era Pink Floyd take some beating. The fact that Syd sang with a middle-class English accent made the first album sound very distinctive.

Other members of the group also wrote some excellent trippy material both before Barrett's departure and after - _Let There Be More Light_, _Remember a Day_, _See-Saw_, _Set The Controls for the Heart of the Sun_, _Cirrus Minor_, _Careful with that Axe, Eugene_, _Cymbaline_ and the title track from the _More_ soundtrack are Floyd in acid rock excelsis.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> How about Jefferson Airplane overated one hit wonder or a fabuleous band in this type of rock art form?, have a nice day, oh an yes all you guys mention is essential credential listening, i.e the doors and early pink floyd very nice stuff.


fabuleous band then the starship


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> Can't agree there. They had a very original sound, their music pushed boundaries, and influenced a lot of bands. Jim's voice was outstanding, Ray Manzarek was a highly talented musician.
> 
> Morisson created a ritual vibe in concert that was more of a spiritual approach than most bands take, he infused rock with mythology, psychology and spirituality. I find his lyrics often thought provoking full of colorful imagery and dream symbolism. He had a lot of diversity as a vocalist. The Doors had a huge impact on rock music.


Jim was very limited vocally, to me. Their music was very limited, pretty conventional chord progressions. Plus Ray's solo on Light my Fire was the most boring solo on any instrument. Their covers were the worst: Back Door Man, Crawling King Snake, and the obvious Kinks rip off in Hello I Love U. I do agree with the mythology, that is where these con artists were able to captivate their audiences, with their otherwise lifeless music, and empty lyrics.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> How about Jefferson Airplane overated one hit wonder or a fabuleous band in this type of rock art form?, have a nice day, oh an yes all you guys mention is essential credential listening, i.e the doors and early pink floyd very nice stuff.


Airplane was great, quite a few great songs: Today, Blues from an Airplane, White Rabbit, and others.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Jim was very limited vocally, to me. Their music was very limited, pretty conventional chord progressions. Plus Ray's solo on Light my Fire was the most boring solo on any instrument. Their covers were the worst: Back Door Man, Crawling King Snake, and the obvious Kinks rip off in Hello I Love U. I do agree with the mythology, that is where these con artists were able to captivate their audiences, with their otherwise lifeless music, and empty lyrics.


This post shows your opinion is based on a lack of knowledge about the band. If you knew the music you would not call the chord progressions conventional. Robby often wrote some really weird chord progressions, this is an area they stand out from most rock bands.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

For me all Pink Floyd qualifies as some of the best in this category. I find the early and late pretty psychedelic and I enjoy both. The Grateful Dead deserve a mention, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors and The Beatles pretty much go without saying. 

As far as more recent bands I vote for The Mars Volta, they also happen to be the best live band I've seen.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> This post shows your opinion is based on a lack of knowledge about the band. If you knew the music you would not call the chord progressions conventional. Robby often wrote some really weird chord progressions, this is an area they stand out from most rock bands.


The Doors were meant to take second stage to Love on their label. Love was way more original and did have unconventional chord progressions, and witty lyrics. Relistening to the Doors yesterday, I did here a few chord changes I probably hadn't noticed before, but they were so repetitive, and insistent on some mundane showmanship, and image pumping, it was really hard to stay interested. A lot also had to do with Jim's singing which was worse to me than I remembered.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> The Doors were meant to take second stage to Love on their label. Love was way more original and did have unconventional chord progressions, and witty lyrics. Relistening to the Doors yesterday, I did here a few chord changes I probably hadn't noticed before, but they were so repetitive, and insistent on some mundane showmanship, and image pumping, it was really hard to stay interested. A lot also had to do with Jim's singing which was worse to me than I remembered.


Of course. There is always some obscure band that is much better than the famous one, and you are just the discerning listener to bring this to light for us. 

The way you've described The Doors is pretty far from reality. It sounds like you are projecting things onto their music that aren't there and using that as a justification for calling them over rated.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> Of course. There is always some obscure band that is much better than the famous one, and you are just the discerning listener to bring this to light for us.
> 
> The way you've described The Doors is pretty far from reality. It sounds like you are projecting things onto their music that aren't there and using that as a justification for calling them over rated.


Love is not an obscure band, they are well respected by critics. Check out these tracks. What song by the Doors is anything nearly as creative?











BTW, I used to be a Doors fan in my high school days.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Love sounds good, but I find songs like The End, LA Woman, The Crystal Ship etc. more striking and unique. They also sound more free flowing and inspired to me, its a different style. Love's music sounds very composed and a little rigid in comparison.

Here are a couple less famous Doors tracks with unconventional chord progressions, very nice stuff and to me sounds more organic:











That said Love sounds like an interesting band in their own right, thanks for the listening suggestion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> Love sounds good, but I find songs like The End, LA Woman, The Crystal Ship etc. more striking and unique. They also sound more free flowing and inspired to me, its a different style. Love's music sounds very composed and a little rigid in comparison.
> 
> Here are a couple less famous Doors tracks with unconventional chord progressions, very nice stuff and to me sounds more organic:
> 
> ...


I've been relistening to the Doors, one track that stands out above the murk (to me only of course ) is L'America. That one is unconventional and more interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought the Doors were fairly innovative to begin with and I liked the way they came back after the damp squib that was _The Soft Parade_ album with a grittier style on _Morrison Hotel_and _L.A. Woman_. I remember one rock encyclopaedia describing _Morrison Hotel_ as 'a carnival of crude delights' and that sums it up for me perfectly. The only time the alarm bells rang for me was the short running time of the third album _Waiting for the Sun_, which indicated a struggle to write new material and the aforementioned _Soft Parade_ album which was on the whole a serious misfire.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I thought the Doors were fairly innovative to begin with and I liked the way they came back after the damp squib that was _The Soft Parade_ album with a grittier style on _Morrison Hotel_and _L.A. Woman_. I remember one rock encyclopaedia describing _Morrison Hotel_ as 'a carnival of crude delights' and that sums it up for me perfectly. The only time the alarm bells rang for me was the short running time of the third album _Waiting for the Sun_, which indicated a struggle to write new material and the aforementioned _Soft Parade_ album which was on the whole a serious misfire.


_Waiting for the Sun_ was a problematic album for The Doors for two reasons, firstly they had largely used up all of Jim's creative ideas from his songbook on the first two albums, and had spent the time in between releases mostly touring and doing interviews etc. So they did not have the same amount of time to come up with song ideas. Secondly it was initially envisioned as having a long track called _Celebration of the Lizard _featuring music and spoken poetry taking up one whole side of the recording (this track can be heard on _The Doors In Concert_ double live album), however the producer and eventually the band got cold feet about this idea then scrapped it causing them to have to come up with other songs in short time to fill up the album, one track cut from _Celebration of the Lizard _ did end up making it onto the recording, _Not To Touch The Earth_.

As far as _The Soft Parade_ I agree it is the band's weakest album, however I still think it is decent and it features one of my favorite Doors songs - _Shaman's Blues_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

Psychedelia is not any of these bands. Psychedelia is not acid rock and it's not avant-garde rock or noise-rock or prog rock. Psychedelia is a special case of bubblegum music which is itself a special case of the novelty song. There was a close relative to bubblegum called sunshine pop although some insist it was really the same thing and they certainly overlapped if nothing else. Some of the bubblegum rock bled over into legitimate rock as well because kids ate it up but bubblegum started psychedelia.

This is real psychedelia:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

This may be the original psychedelic rock/pop song. Note the gummy elements. Eddie Cochran from 1957:






And I may be wrong but I do believe Johnny Dee, the author of this song, is John D. Loudermilk who also wrote such hits as "Tobacco Road" and "Then If It Don't Work Out"--made famous by a one-hit wonder group called the Casinos.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Ya-Ho-Wha 13: _Penetration: An Aquarian Symphony _


----------

